# Clock_Watchdog_Timeout since upgrading to Win 10



## DrBurns (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi there! Since updating to Win 10, I've been getting the mentioned BSoD occasionally when playing certain games (Ex: World of Warships every hourish, once when playing World of Warcraft). What happens is the game freezes up and the BSoD comes up after about 5 seconds. Sometimes it doesn't come up at all, but the same symptoms happen out of nowhere.

Not super tech savvy, but if there is any info I can provide that might help diagnose the issue I would be glad to give it to you.

Dump logs of a few of the times it has happened (is Mega okay?): https://mega.nz/#F!IlUhXL6b!qxJJQdNtRl4_CfkRzUEaTA

Specs:

CPU: I5-2500k
BIOS: ASROCK, American Megatrends P1.80 3/18/2011 (I figure this might be an issue with no updates, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to update using the tools AM gives out.)
GPU: GTX 970


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Run WhoCrashed and see what it says: http://www.resplendence.com/whocrashed


----------



## DrBurns (Sep 13, 2015)

Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.
*On Sat 9/12/2015 9:50:41 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: Unknown (0xFFFFD0014E3B5180) 
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x30, 0x0, 0xFFFFD0014E3B5180, 0x1)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. 
Google query: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT

*On Mon 9/7/2015 1:23:07 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\090615-9656-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14E240) 
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x30, 0x0, 0xFFFFD001E5B9C180, 0x2)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

*On Tue 9/1/2015 3:42:06 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\083115-8656-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14E240) 
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x30, 0x0, 0xFFFFD000DE5B5180, 0x1)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

*On Sat 8/29/2015 6:01:19 PM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\082915-8781-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x14DD00) 
Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x30, 0x0, 0xFFFFF8014296B180, 0x0)
Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that an expected clock interrupt on a secondary processor, in a multi-processor system, was not received within the allocated interval. 
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

That is what the program said. I know enough to believe it is saying this is a driver issue, but I can't quite tell what driver I need to fix/update. Can you make some sense of this for me? Thank you!!!!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Regarding the driver, I don't know what to suggest except to go into Device Manager and try and update everyone.

Regarding the thermal issue, try opening up the case side panel and then try out your games. If the freezes do not occur with the side panel open, then it is a thermal issue and you need some case fans.


----------

